# Home Developing Test Roll



## Malinku (Oct 23, 2014)

So I got my super simple Darkroom Set-up enough to do a develop a test roll.I used my windowless apartment bathroom with two towels covering the door. 

I used my mamiya sekor 500 dtl and a roll of Ilford HP5 400 ISO film. 
And did the standard ilfosol 3 Developing process.

And for the first time developing and shooting B&W film I think I did a pretty good job.

















Got a lot of work honing my skills in the future.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 23, 2014)

They look overly grainy to me. Double check your development times and temp. How often and for how long did you agitate?

But, for a first roll, I think that's pretty good. Did you use plastic or stainless reels? What developer?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm wondering if your exposures might have been off, using 400 speed film out on a bright sunny day might be some of the problem. Not bad though and you're right it takes time and learning to improve your results. As the saying goes, Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 23, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> I'm wondering if your exposures might have been off, using 400 speed film out on a bright sunny day might be some of the problem. Not bad though and you're right it takes time and learning to improve your results. As the saying goes, Rome wasn't built in a day.


Yep, check your EXIF. lol


----------



## Malinku (Oct 23, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> They look overly grainy to me. Double check your development times and temp. How often and for how long did you agitate?
> 
> But, for a first roll, I think that's pretty good. Did you use plastic or stainless reels? What developer?



I followed this guide and used the official Ilford development chart for times. I used Ilfosol 3 developer.





The digital scans have a bit more grain to them. Then the 4x6 prints I got done. The machine must add a bit well scanning (Got them done at west photo, MN).



vintagesnaps said:


> I'm wondering if your exposures might have been off, using 400 speed film out on a bright sunny day might be some of the problem. Not bad though and you're right it takes time and learning to improve your results. As the saying goes, Rome wasn't built in a day.



I'm sure most of my shots are too bright. As lighting is my weakest point and need a lot of work.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 23, 2014)

Probably the scan.


----------



## timor (Oct 23, 2014)

Maybe the scan added something to the grain, I don't know, I don't scan negs. But I know Ilfosol 3 and I know HP5. HP5 is grainy no matter what and Ilfosol 3 is a horrible developer for it. (And for everything else as well.) Rather go with full strength D76 and, when you get accustomed to handling of the chemicals, switch to Xtol. For developer to act as fine grain one there has to be at least 30 grams of sodium sulfite per 1 liter of working solution to have any silver solving (grain reducing) action. I don't think standard solution of Ilfosol 3 contains that amount. Ad to it high pH and you have grainy and contrasty developer with any film


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 24, 2014)

Some scanning software automatically applies USM to every scan (you should be able to turn that off) - check your settings.  It doesn't really look like it's USM to me though.  Probably just normal for that film/developer...



timor said:


> Rather go with full strength D76 and, when you get accustomed to handling of the chemicals, switch to Xtol.


Why wait?  Xtol is one of my favorites, but it's not exactly exotic or anything.


----------



## timor (Oct 26, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> Why wait?  Xtol is one of my favorites, but it's not exactly exotic or anything.


For total beginner and occasional user concentrated one shot developers are much easier to use than powdered. 
Xtol is not exotic , but has nasty surprises for unaware how to store it. It is good to have some experience with storing.


----------

